# whats your class?



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

I love playing as a bard, mostly because in my d&d games a bard is required to actually sing to the players. It can make a fue realy funny moments, like when my frend whas trying to charm a bartender and I started singing "lets get it on" in the background to give him a charisma boost. 

What do you like RPing as? And why?


----------



## reptile logic (May 7, 2016)

I used to play regularly, through the 70s and 80s. Yes, I'm old. My 'sona is an ancient dragon that tends to spend most of her time in human form. Convenient, wouldn't you say?

As far as the game; it simply got harder and harder to find the time, and for others to find the time, to get together and play. I enjoyed playing oddball characters; orcs, humans with low stats, creatures that stood out as not belonging. Great fun; some of them got to fairly high levels.


----------



## reptile logic (May 7, 2016)

Oh, you asked about classes. Rangers, thieves, clerics (generally evil), barbarians, one wizard. One guy I called Joe Average; nothing special at all. He lived a surprisingly long time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2016)

Warrior, Tank, Fighter, Assassin, anything that only goes for physical melee attacks works best for me. I like it much better than using magics, 'cause it's way too unrealistic. Yeah, even in fantasy games where magics have good reasons to exist, I still don't like using magics (not even "enchanted" equipment either), I'd still go for making my enemies taste my steel (as in, nothing but a steel sword, a steel hammer, whatever, as long as it's NOT enchanted with any kind of magical/elemental powers within).


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

Joe average sounds like how my friend alwae plays. We had a sci-fi theamed game, and he plade as dearle the accountant


----------



## Osrik (May 7, 2016)

I usually either play the talker/leader of the party, or an assassin/rogue type, with my characters tending to be deceptive and manipulative no matter their class. In D&D, I usually have played Assassins or other stealthy classes, though I also have played a Warlord on occasion.

In other systems, I play either a politician or officer like character (as there are often more options for this than in D&D), with my most recent character along these lines being a Bothan Entrepreneur/Ambassador in Star Wars Edge of the Empire.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

I would say I'm probably that guy who kills everything before you get the chance as you hear everything just explode in very unique ways while someone maniacally laughs as he shoots thunderstorms out of his sword while using an explosive sniper rifle like a shotgun. Forgot what class that is...


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 15, 2016)

I have more recently been into D&D and trying to play it more as well as get the books for it and other rpg games (mostly staring at D&D 3.5 and the World of Darkness book, I already have werewolf but I'm  a bit lazy and unsure about going through it and setting it up). I've mostly been playing D&D 5e with occasional get together. I tend to play rogue because of acrobatic and stealth stuff on occasion really (but mostly acrobatics). I have been trying to expand out in classes a bit so I made a wizard, a death cleric, and an emergency ranger (they were an emergency since I had to set them up last minute since I didn't know the game was that night).


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 15, 2016)

Rose McCoy said:


> I love playing as a bard, mostly because in my d&d games a bard is required to actually sing to the players. It can make a fue realy funny moments, like when my frend whas trying to charm a bartender and I started singing "lets get it on" in the background to give him a charisma boost.
> 
> What do you like RPing as? And why?


can I join the rp


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

It's not really a RP at all and this thread has existed for over a month, so you're kinda late


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 15, 2016)

Never played D&D (I have the starter set, but nobody ever wants to play) but I tend to RP as ranger/thief classes

Maybe it's the fact that I idolize a certain half-millennium old British folk hero.


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It's not really a RP at all and this thread has existed for over a month, so you're kinda late


idk that I was late to join


----------



## Millenium110 (Nov 18, 2016)

I tend to play whatever the group needs most. When I first started playing DnD, I played as a crossbowman with a heavy repeating crossbow, because the croup lacked ranged physical damage. Then I switched it up to a Paladin, for a durable tanky dude (who ended up turning in a full fledged divine dragon), then I was a cleric, an archer, a druid, an archer monk... the list goes on. As I got more into the game, I started building weirder but stronger characters, like my kitsune vivisectionist alchemist who could hide so well no one could catch her, or my cursed monk archer who had a demonic bow growing out of his arm that he made a pact with. I'm currently playing as a speed demon cat (legitimate quadruped cat) scout rogue with a few psionic tricks...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 18, 2016)

I love classes that are able to create physical barriers and shit. Most fun when it's an online game so I can just mess with people.

Mei - Icewall game too good
Atlamancer (Graal Online Zodiac) - 12 large pillars I can spawn by clicking and dragging. Can legit block off an entire area or encase someone
Neverwinter - Whatever the fuck made that oil slick spell


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 18, 2016)

Old rules, I'd play a Paladin. Newer rules, War Blade. It's hard to hate getting two maneuver that let you do two full round attack actions, and another that does +100 damage to your next attack.


----------



## Corleona (Nov 19, 2016)

Corleona will always be a Dungeon master this is because he's the boss he didn't become Corleona the Godwolf for nothing


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 27, 2016)

Havent had a chance to play dnd, but generally, I'd say spell blade, but with a spear.


----------



## Kagero (Dec 3, 2016)

What little experience I have is as a rogue.... though I'm looking for a group in katy tx to play with. I need a fresh start and have my own dice.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 4, 2016)

Kagero said:


> What little experience I have is as a rogue.... though I'm looking for a group in katy tx to play with. I need a fresh start and have my own dice.


Why limit yourself to local? Use Roll20


----------



## Kagero (Dec 4, 2016)

Roll 20?


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 4, 2016)

Kagero said:


> Roll 20?


Its a site for onlin tabletop games. its pretty sweet


----------



## Kagero (Dec 4, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Its a site for onlin tabletop games. its pretty sweet


I'm honestly doing most of my internet stuff on 4g on my phone....


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 4, 2016)

Kagero said:


> I'm honestly doing most of my internet stuff on 4g on my phone....


Havent been on 4g, so I cant copair the two


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mine is a Mercedes Benz S-Class

Sorry, I had to....


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 4, 2016)

Kagero said:


> Roll 20?


Basically D&D anywhere. Also works for D&D-like games such as Shadow Run, Pathfinder, Exalted, Myfarog, etc.






Gyazo - 1a1bccc34a28b4bd6784115b55b90fed.jpg


----------



## ARandomGwen (Dec 8, 2016)

I was actually added to some friends D&D group two years ago and they play 3.5 and pathfinder, I find it really fun but i tend to go a magic using class.
Sorcerer was my first ever and one of my mains! (Those fire balls MMM!) I also like being an oracle but soon I actually am going to make a bard because my last character kinda..got teleported to europe..


----------



## vivaciousvixey (Dec 8, 2016)

I've been playing D&D recently, and I've gotta say I love being a cleric.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm a bard for my MERP character. Yay similarities


----------



## splicer-ik (Dec 23, 2017)

I mostly play Pathfinder, but I enjoy running fighters (or Cavaliers as Samurai class) because cleaving dudes in half with enough damage dice to put a wizard to shame pleases me.


----------



## MythShaper (Dec 25, 2017)

Hmm... I've played D&D, Advanced D&D, Pathfinder, a Cthulu thing, Shadowrun, Cyberpunk 2020... and a Star Wars thing... never could pick a class to use... two of my favorite characters were a rogue/cleric that worked as a spy for the church, and a ranger with multiple personality disorder who switched between a bow and slashing up people with swords based on random dice rolls when "under stress"


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2017)

I haven't played in ages, but I was almost always a mischief making thief. Chaotic good, typically.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 25, 2017)

Sorcerer and Warlock. Being able to cast any spell I know without having to prepare them ahead of time, or having a familiar to aid me in battle, especially when you play a Kobold Warlock with a DM approved wolf familiar in 5E.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd just be a warrior-ish type, plain and simple. Dragon Age Origin/Awakening, Skyrim, Oblivion, Torchlight 2, Titan Quest, Guild Wars 2, Dungeon Fighters Online, and so many others. Always warrior/tank (or whatever the actual names are, in the games).
Rule number 1 for me is *no magic* at all.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

D&D Wise, I'm Either a Sorcerer or a Druid.

Sorcerer, because It's just a Wizard, but more loose. Meaning you can just have fun with less having to worry about Preparing Spells and more about Leveling up to the Point Were you'll have Badass Dragon Wings.

Druid, because being one gives you a lot of Versatility. Besides the fact that being able to turn into a Drake or a Flying Snake is Badass, you can Tank for your fellow Squishy Casters in a Pinch, you can Heal your Friends when things are looking bad, and even Deal some Great Damage when you need to. A good Ol' Jack of all trades.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 27, 2017)

I favor rogues and warrior types. 
Sneaky sneaky, stabby stabby.


----------



## littlepawsmay (Dec 27, 2017)

I like champions online. Where I can play a psionic healer. I love using empathic powers to heal and protect.


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

I was gonna say low class, at first, 'cuase I'm always broke.

That would be curious, if there was s socioeconomic D&D...

But, as above, I was almost always a thief, but who gave what he stole away, mostly.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> I was gonna say low class, at first, 'cuase I'm always broke.
> 
> That would be curious, if there was s socioeconomic D&D...
> 
> But, as above, I was almost always a thief, but who gave what he stole away, mostly.


A bit off topic, but me and Some Friends have literally just been intending to make a D&D Econ 101 Campaign, were all the Players just make Craftsmen and try to create Monopolies in their respective Fields. So yes, Socioeconomic D&D can be done.


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> A bit off topic, but me and Some Friends have literally just been intending to make a D&D Econ 101 Campaign, were all the Players just make Craftsmen and try to create Monopolies in their respective Fields. So yes, Socioeconomic D&D can be done.



Huh, sounds interesting! Ooooh, and a thieve's paradise, to be sure. I suppose, to have a craft and a momopoly in this campaign, though, I'd have to be a banker : P


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 27, 2017)

I never played D&D, but if I had a class it would be a bandit of some sort (preferably not generic Joe Schmoe who gets his ass kicked because plot). Thief is a bit too lonesome and serious for my taste. With a bandit you get away with stuff not because you're sneaky, but because you do enough damage and have the backing of a group to defend against pesky heroes, militias, and law enforcers.

I always assumed the role of a villain as a kid whenever I would play with lego figures or pretend stick lightsabers with my brother, so a natural choice for me.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 28, 2017)

So, ive never played a true D&D, its always been reskined and i play a pretty dark character 
So the Character is always a pacifist, BUT in a pretty loose term. So i usually just make npc kill them selves or harm themselves xD 
i know fucked up but when you have stupid high charisma you can make crazy shit happen from it. 
Right now im playing a game of pathfinder where im playing a cleric. Im making a new religion and im gonna e forcing my followers to become an army. I plan on using them for intimidation where ill have a shit load of them just start killing them selves before battle to scare the shit out of the enemy before attacking xD


----------



## Dongding (Dec 31, 2017)

Hobbit rogue or fighter/thief. Those stories...


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hm, it kinda depends, but I haven't played very many tabletop RPGs like D&D at all, even though I would love to if I had the time.
When it comes to a warrior class, I wanna be the guy who's got the DPS to kill things fast. Whatever does the most damage per turn? I want that. But this should also be a warrior who can use their strength to clear the path or keep the path open long enough for others to get through or get out through. So, probably just your run of the mill tank or barbarian. I'd prefer to be a knight though.
Rogues? Hmm. Ninjas are cool, but I'd want something a little more paranormal when it comes to actually doing the sneaky stuff. A Shadow rogue? A bit of magic, or whatever else works as such. Or a spy with gadgets. But I can't say I like the whole stealth aspect since I'd rather beat people up and have a grand ol' time thieving, so preferably either a bandit, or a slick swashbuckler with enough moxie to make quickdraw sheriffs shake in their boots, with the strength to back them up in close-quarters combat.
Magic users? Uhhhh... No idea. I'd want to have the spectacle to go with my damage though, so either a pyromancer, or the typical black mage.
Clerics? I'm not usually a healer all that much, although keeping health up to myself and anyone else useful is a pretty good thing to have. Chances are I probably won't pick up any of the classes and just rely on items.
Rangers? Sounds freaking awesome. Gimme a heavy crossbow or a shotgun, whatever you've got, and I could cowboy enemies like nobody's business. Let me get my hands on bazookas or cannons though? And there might not be an end to the collateral damage...
In summary: I want to be a hard hitter in whatever class I'm in. Whatever bonuses in any of them I can take advantage of is just icing on the cake.
Though, I do also want to experiment with other classes...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 25, 2018)

My favorite class is the rogue, hands down. I appreciate the roleplaying aspect of playing a rogue more than the gameplay mechanics, though. Like, I love playing characters who are unpredictable, self-serving, and morally ambiguous, especially because they create tension within the party. To me it makes for a ton of dramatic potential: Like how the rogue would pull off a gambit at the last minute that no one expected and save the party, or how they would shamelessly lie to and betray their comrades only to have a moment of truth later on when they inexplicably break character and perform a selfless act. 

I also just like being sneaky in general.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I started as a druid, became more of a sorcerer fan, now I'm heavy into thief class!


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 25, 2018)

Thieves/rouges are fun; practical, yet adventurous.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 3, 2018)

I think rogue is the obvious choice for me (the "affinity for traps" thing). And my dragon "boss" does tend to send me out to get shiny things for his hoard...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 3, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> affinity for traps


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Lol omg.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


*Maximum snrking*
My god that was hilarious, I'm sorry!


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 3, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Hm, it kinda depends, but I haven't played very many tabletop RPGs like D&D at all, even though I would love to if I had the time.
> When it comes to a warrior class, I wanna be the guy who's got the DPS to kill things fast. Whatever does the most damage per turn? I want that. But this should also be a warrior who can use their strength to clear the path or keep the path open long enough for others to get through or get out through. So, probably just your run of the mill tank or barbarian. I'd prefer to be a knight though.
> Rogues? Hmm. Ninjas are cool, but I'd want something a little more paranormal when it comes to actually doing the sneaky stuff. A Shadow rogue? A bit of magic, or whatever else works as such. Or a spy with gadgets. But I can't say I like the whole stealth aspect since I'd rather beat people up and have a grand ol' time thieving, so preferably either a bandit, or a slick swashbuckler with enough moxie to make quickdraw sheriffs shake in their boots, with the strength to back them up in close-quarters combat.
> Magic users? Uhhhh... No idea. I'd want to have the spectacle to go with my damage though, so either a pyromancer, or the typical black mage.
> ...


Uh, well, anyhow. My perspective's changed a lot more sense back then. 
I think in terms of primary class, I'd want to be a spellsword that uses fire magic primarily. Your typical knight who casts spells. But on an aside I would also dabble in crafting and smithing devices and contraptions. So, slightly more roguelike on the side.
In short, I'm a fool who can't decide his class and tries to be more a jack of all trades. Sure I'm a lot more focused on being a spellsword warrior but if it's not 100% focus then it's probably not as good as the others do.


----------

